
Show HN: Connect customer feedback to your roadmap - antonzorin
https://prodcamp.com
======
antonzorin
Hi, a co-founder here.

I’ve been in the situation when you, as a software vendor you’re being swamped
with tons of customer feedback on your products and you don’t have an
effective yet efficient system to process it, keep track of it, and also being
able to close the feedback loop.

I didn’t find anything that would help us with that and I stated thinking on
how that product would look like. I’ve been nurturing this idea for about a
year. Then I found my cofounder and CTO and the work began.

We’ve been building a service that helps SaaS business to collect multi
channel customer feedback and have a single place to process it. Once
processed, it could be attaches to features or ideas inside the system.

A significant channel for feedback can be your public roadmap that will also
demonstrate your progress to your prospects and your customer base

If you use CRM and Development tools like Salesforce and Jira, it can show you
features’ worth based on the ACV from CRM for the account, a contact of which
has shared their feedback.

When you’re ready to publish a release with a new feature, you can can notify
every contract that has requested it.

While conducting user research and collecting feedback we realized that we see
a strong demand from larger companies than we initially thought.

We hope that we can help product organizations focus on the actual work and
companies to save resources on building things nobody wants.

We’ve received support from this community before and thanks to you feedback
we’ve been able to work on this project. At this time any feedback is very
welcome and if you would like to use our service we’ll make it free for you
(upd: not the free plan of course).

~~~
faichai
Hi. FYI feedback is it’s own plural. You use ‘feedbacks’ multiple times on
your homepage and in the product and to a native English speaker this sounds
very wrong. Given this is the core basis of your product, you may want
consider changing it.

~~~
antonzorin
Thank you! It’s already fixed. Somehow we overlooked it. Overall, does this
idea resonate with you?

~~~
bumpkinjunkie
fyi still showing the word "feedbacks" in

Collect multi-channel feedbackS In-app, Website, Interview, Emails We make it
easy.

Overall this looks pretty cool! I'm excited to test it out for my team while
we're bootstrapping through the next few months.

One other awkward sentence I wanted to let you know of: "Products your
customers gonna love are now built and shipped faster" sounds like you meant
it to say something like "Products your customers are going to love..." You
could still say "gonna" if you like how that sounds, but sounds a little more
natural with the verb "are" in front.

~~~
tonyzorin
Awesome, thank you! We fixed it on another page, inside the app, I didn't
realize right away it was about the marketing site.

On a side note, it was a spontaneous decision to post here and now we realize
that our website overpromised on what we offer right now. We've updated the
site to set expectations right, and that at this point we're looking more for
users and feedback than customers.

I'll follow up once you sign up. Thanks, Anton

------
mahesh_rm
Hello Anton, congratulation on release. Good timing, I was looking for an
alternative to productboard, since their pricing is too steep for
bootstrapping side projects. I signed up, and it looks promising, here my 2
pieces of feedback:

1) I was not able to point it to my custom domain on the free plan, despite
the pricing tab mentioning it should be possible.

2) The public page design (where my users should enter and vote features)
looks _very_ ugly. It is the public face of your product, you should likely
focus on its design, especially considering the high return value for the time
invested in it (being it just one page).

Keep Pushing

~~~
antonzorin
Hi Mahesh! We appreciate your detailed feedback! 1\. What is available right
now is a custom sub domain. Custom domains are on the short-term roadmap. 2\.
This is gold! This is definitely something we need to improve ASAP. We’ll keep
everyone posted on the progress. Thanks

------
alixanderwang
Awesome, I was looking for something like this for my current business, and
know at least one other who was as well. Will give it a try.

Tip: I almost closed the site after seeing the hero image because it has the
elements of an issue-tracker or scrum board ("X% done with sprint"). It wasn't
until I clicked "Our Roadmap" that I saw this is actually what I was looking
for.

~~~
antonzorin
Alixander, thank you for this feedback, we will work on our messaging and what
we showcase. I’d be happy to walk you through the service and make sure we
show you how it can serve your business best. Upd: please shoot me an email to
anton@prodcamp.com and we can schedule it.

------
RonanTheGrey
The homepage says several times that it collects multichannel feedback, but
doesn't explain how it does this. Are you building tools that businesses can
use to collect that feedback e.g. "send feedback" bubbles, email, chat etc.?
Or is this a case of "bring your own feedback" somehow?

~~~
antonzorin
What we have right now is the public roadmap module. You can also “Bring your
own feedback”. We’re working on adding feedback from an email sent to our
system. And later we’ll work on embeddable modules to collect feedback and/or
NPS, or pushing feedback via the API or integrations with Zapier and other
similar services.

------
horsebatteryst
This looks great - I'll give it a try

General question — what I really need is a tool like this that supports
_Microsoft SSO_ , so I can expose the roadmap and ideas pages to all internal
staff. That way they can track their feature idea and see it in context.

~~~
antonzorin
Hi, please shoot us an email to hello@prodcamp.com, this is something we’re
discussing at the moment and would love you to weight in. Thanks

~~~
antonzorin
Protected roadmaps are now on the roadmap, thanks.

------
hartator
How does this compare to canny.io?

~~~
gbourne1
Canny.io doesn’t have a free tier for bootstrapping.

~~~
antonzorin
I didn’t realize it until now. Thank you.

